# Please sign appylover31803's baby card!



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

What a great Idea!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Great idea Jen!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i dont know how to write on it but if some one could please sign Erin and Jasper(mostly just Erin), thatd be awesome


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I added my name and saved it and then added Erin and Jasper but I can't figure out how to get it back on here...


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't know how to write on it either. Could someone please put me on? My name's Kristine (Equus_girl)


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I added Kristine (Equus_girl) and Erin And Jasper!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

You are not to late to sign the card?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Me too, Me too! I've already gave her my congrats but if somone could sign my name that would be awesome!  

Thanks!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Someone add my name? My mac is being stupid and wont let me add to it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay it ain't pretty, but I tried. LOL


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Can some one please add me I'm technically challenged, Zoe (horseoffire).


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Please add me on there. Can't add my name from the work computer.

Glad everything went well


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay, I've think I've finally got it caught up! Thanks everyone, it's looking great!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Eek, if someone could add me, that would be awesome. My name is Shayna 

Congrats!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

_*CONGRATS!!!*_










I added you, Shayna.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Could someone add me as well 
Megan(CowGirlUp9448)

Thanks so much 

And Congrats


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

no idea how to write on it but congratulation to you and your new baby boy, well done and best wishes


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I got you Megan, I hope. LOL


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

can someone sign me "t" and the barge thanks loads


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh it didnt work


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

think it worked put t and the barge on


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

somebody add me Shannon (english_rider144)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

gottcha Shannon


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Im AN IDIOT.... add me please, Michele.P.miniatures......

thank you


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Could someone add me Maddie (ChingazMyBoy)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^got you both


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Congradulations on the new addition to your family.......


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Splendid idea!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oops. Sorry, double post!!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Could someone add me? Becca93... Becca whatever fits


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am not sure how to write on the card but if someone could add my name that would be great . Amy (RadHenry09)
That is great news , I hope Mom and her new baby are doing well : )


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Gotcha Becca and RadHenry!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

well phooie i cant get my name on there can some one help me please!!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

please ad " thunderhooves (Caity)


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

lol its getting smaller every time!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

You're both added...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you so much 3 neighs!!!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o could you do me a favor 3 neighs? By reining girl could you put RJ, like this RJ (reining girl) if you cant its not big deal no worries


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I couldn't move what I had already done, but how's this?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thats even better, thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Sure!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Congrats 

Could someone also add me (Sam) on to the card.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Got it!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Could someone add me, Tiffany(Tennessee), on there?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I put you in there Tennessee! =)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Can someone had my name (Eddie) to that card and congrats on the new boy.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Eddie I added you


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats again Darylann and Tom!!!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Could someone add Sara (lucara) to the card for me please?


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

I added you Sara. I don't think it did it quite like everyone else did but its the only way i knew how! lol


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks close2prfct and congrats to Darylann and Tom again


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I dont know how to add myself on there but CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Can someone add me? Alyssa(iluvjunior)


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Could someone add my name please??!!


Dani (Paintluver)

Thank you!


And congrats on the new babyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Could someone add me? Allie (Amba1027). Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Computers not being co-operative.  If anyone adds me. Sarah (Gidji), it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Alyssa, Dani, Allie and Sarah have been added...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Can someone add me? =( I tried but cant figure it out...
My name is Megan(Icrazyaboutu)


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yay


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

Could someone add me please, kumquat27 and troy


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Here, signed for kumquat27 also,


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

oops look below


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats Darylann


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

last time im trying lol! hope noone does it before me lol

congrats Darylann!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

This is an awesome idea! It looked like a few of the earlier signatures were getting a bit beat up on account of the image being saved as .jpg (and re-compressed) over and over again so I gave it a revitalizing shot of Photoshop's "Sharpen More" filter.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you so much, Mike!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't seem to figure out how to do so, so D, you know I'm thinking about ya! Can't wait to see more pics of TJ . You're going to be an incredible mom and Tom is already sounding like he's going to be a great dad as well. Get some rest!


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

I couldn't figure it out either but congrats just the same  If someone wants to rework it that would be wonderfull if you could add me Mitch(CrazyH0rse)


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Whoops, I forgot to add Mitch and Free_Sprtd. Just re-did it. Sorry, I do not know your name FS so I just added your username.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you! It's Lacy  but she knows who i am so it's cool


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks


----------

